# Lumbar Sympathectomy via radiofrequency



## ligona (Apr 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the appropriate code to use for this procedure? I have researched the sympathectomy procedure and everything I find says it can be done surgically or with radiofrequency.  Physician is asking to bill with 64818-sympathectomy lumbar, but the procedure code description states that an incision is made and part of the nerve is removed.  That is not what was done note states that a radiofrequency probe was advanced and lesioning was done for 90 seconds at 80 degrees.  I'm wondering if 64999 would be the correct code?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 8, 2010)

From a slide from an audioconference: Billng and Coding for Unlisted Procedures in Pain Management present by Joanne Mehmert. She has a slide: "Sympathetic Nerves Destruction: No current CPT codes describes: Cervical sympathetic, Lumbar sympathetic, Spenopalatine ganglion Ganglion impar" She then has reference to code CPT 64999.


----------

